# Hair (Thread) Algae



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi,

Unfortunately various strands of black hair algae have started to grow in my tank. I'm not sure how they got there, because I have lots of plants and have been doing regular water changes. I think it arrived as spores with some african wood i put in to the tank.How does it start? Does anyone think an ultra violet filter would help to eradicate it?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Dom


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You need to remove whatever allowed it to grow the first place. No UV will not kill it.

Physically remove it. Then keep your nitrates low, feed less and reduce light (either tank lights or sunlight on the tank).


----------

